# Looking Pregnant



## lindsayeveritt (May 29, 2003)

My stomach is so unbelievably swollen most of the time - I look pregnant. I'm only 105 pounds so its very noticeable. It only goes away when I eat small amounts of rice and steamed veggies. I find it so hard to go out because its so hard to hide it. And I guess I can forget about going to the beach this summer since I'd look so weird in a bathingsuit. I was wondering if anybody else has this problem all the time. Also, does anybody have a quick fix for excessive bloating.


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

As far as I know. If you drink around 8 cups of water a day,that should help stop the bloating. It's not so quick though,but it'll hopefully work.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

ugh, i know! i bloat uplike a pig too! I'm really slim so i feel i look pregnant *hehe* It's uncomfortable too huh?It's all diet related i think, so check out www.eatingforibs.com if you haven't already reviewed the way you eat.Heather van Vorous's book has helped me a bit, although i still get bloated sometimes...think it's to do with C more than D.


----------



## lindsayeveritt (May 29, 2003)

Thanks so much for the tips! It helps to hear that other people suffer with the damn bloating too. I'm going to try drinking 8 glasses of water a day. I've done tons of research on eating for IBS, but it seems like all I can eat is rice, steamed veggies, chicken and fish without getting sick and bloated. Its hard to stick to such a limited diet. And I agree, it is sooo uncomfortable!!


----------



## peanutbutter (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm 20, new at this forum, new to IBS, and I came here to see if I recognized the symptoms I have but also to talk I guess. I don't know if I have it, I have the symptoms, but I haven't seen a doctor yet. I know I should, I just want to know what I'm dealing with first. I look pregnant. I look normally otherwise. The belly makes me feel like I am fat because it makes me look fat. When I press it, it feels like there's a balloon underneath. Sometimes it flattens a bit, but it'll come back soon enough. I never thought that it could be because of this. I thought it was because maybe because I didn't eat healthy enough. Come to think of it, I eat healthy. I don't think what I eat can make me have a fat belly, especially not because I'm normal everywhere else. I dunno.


----------



## Miss Brooklyn (Jun 18, 2003)

Some things that help me with bloating (I'm IBS-C) are digestive enzymes and an over-the-counter (in the US) life saver called Gas X. I'll take the digestive enzymes (one type is called Beano in the US) before eating on days when I just know I'm going to bloat, and I can take the Gas X after the fact. Neither work 100%, but they help, especially with the pain that usually comes with that oh-so-lovely pregnant look. Also, as a note regarding the beach -- I've been very self-conscious about when I'm bloated too, and while my stomach is definately more pronounced on some days than others (I'm thin too), my friends tell me it's not THAT bad and there's nothing to hide. So go to the beach!! It's probably good for your IBS to get the relaxation of the sun and surf, and if you still don't want people to see you, maybe go somewhere less popular. Love your body, IBS or not!!


----------



## pmn (Mar 28, 2001)

Lins_21 and everybody else,I am 31 and have had IBS for 13 years, I get the same exact way with the bloating and looking preg and I am small too so it really is noticable. But I find that CLUB SODA really helps me. I always have some in the house. My stomach actually goes down. I even drink it when I am out a lot w/ lemon or lime. Other soft drinks (esp ones with sugar) bother me but no good old faithful club soda!!!!! Try it and let me know if it works for you!







Marie


----------



## lindsayeveritt (May 29, 2003)

pmn, I'm going to buy some club soda on my way home from work tonight. Thanks for the tip!! I'll let you know if it works. I really hope so.


----------

